# Date and time changes automatically on my computer



## Hrishi1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Every time i turn on my computer, Date and time changes automatically. once i update the time manually or via the internet also, it changes the next time i turn it on. I also very frequently get a security alert, "Revocation information for the security certificate for this site is not available. Do you want to proceed". Please help.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!....*


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the date and time keeps going back to some fairly old date, The clock/memory backup battery on your motherboard may be dead.

A wrong date setting on your computer might be causing the security alerts:
http://help.aol.com/help/microsites..._1_1&dialogID=190112881&stateId=0 0 190114843


----------



## Hrishi1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

*the date and time does not reset fully, it just changes to a few hours backwards etc.
Thank you for the security certificate info. it helped........*


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Battery may not be quite dead yet. Replace it and see if the probem clears once you set the date and time up.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Are you certain you have it set for the correct time zone? Check "Date and Time" in Control panel.


----------



## Hrishi1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Time zone is correct...........*


----------

